# Long good trimming scissors for large tank



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Can anyone recommend long metal trimming scissors for a large 135g tank? The scissors I have are only a foot long and wouldn't be very practical for trimming in the large tank.

I have a scissor attachment that goes on Tom's Plant Tongs, but it's not that easy to control or cut with.

Fortunately I've planted the tank with mostly slow growing rhizome plants and only using colorful swords and stem plants for accents, which will help keep trimming down.


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

Little pricey you might be able to shop around, but they have both the forceps and sicccors in stock.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13912


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

And there 24"


----------

